# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  ¿Cómo se reparte el consumo de agua en España?

## F. Lázaro

https://www.iagua.es/blogs/pablo-gon...mo-agua-espana




> PWC ha elaborado un informe, a petición de Acciona, con la finalidad de realizar una reflexión estratégica y regulatoria sobre el sector del agua en España. 
> 
> El informe, titulado "La gestión del agua en España. Análisis y retos del ciclo urbano en España", desglosa los principales usos del agua en diferentes sectores y la evolución del consumo hídrico por usuario, desde el año 2000 al 2014.
> 
> Diferenciamos tres grandes segmentos de consumidores de agua:
> 
> - El sector agrícola, que consumió un 67 % del total del consumo de agua en 2014. El alto nivel de precipitaciones y la mejora en técnicas de riesgo hicieron que descendiera el volumen de agua necesario.
> 
> - El sector industrial, cuyo volumen de consumo de agua fue 19 %, dada la ralentización de la actividad económica durante la crisis y cómo se frenó la actividad industrial.
> ...

----------

HUESITO (28-nov-2018),Jonasino (27-nov-2018),Josito1969 (04-dic-2018),perdiguera (27-nov-2018)

----------

